# what springs



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I Have the HL outlaw super duty clutch kit. what color springs are in the kit does anyone know ? I dont remember what they were . tring to see if i wanna do something else with the springs


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if i remember correctly it is like a maroon pri and red sec which is to much for your 28 zillas


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

so does that mean i could go up to 29.5s or 30s even


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes if I'm right that setup is for 29.5 or 30's


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

word^


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

why is it bad to run too much spring. i'd rather have too much than not enough. am i right on my thinkin. I also thought when i bought the kit later on i may buy some outlaws or SB's. lilbigtonka. where does the almond secondary measure up. duh i can go look at the spring chart.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

to much spring causes excessive heat, makes the bike rev higher like it is in low all the time, top speed will suffer, and also with heat come belt wear.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

primary have anything to do with that? ^


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

depending on the weight setup but yes stall and to high of shiftout can cause slipping in the primary instead of secondary

bootlegger will be able to answer that better than me.


----------

